# Espn.com: WNBA: Will Not Be Accepted



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

WNBA: Will Not Be Accepted
http://espn.go.com/page2/s/pressman/030602.html


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

First - this woman is nuts. There is free valet parking at the hotel and the walk isn't anywhere close to a half mile. What real woman would not know about the free valet parking before arriving?

She is right, she does pander to men. This is quite pathetic considering she is a woman trying to make it in a male dominated industry. Maybe she doesn't have the talent to make it so how she compensates is by pandering to men? Just a thought.

Next, the worst thing about the game was halftime. Chaka Khan didn't do much for me. In fact, Chaka Khan was terrible and I even liked her in her day.

Obviously, this bubblehead doesn't know enough about the game of basketball to even understand what was going on. The game of basketball existed long before dunks came into play. Not that I don't appreciate or enjoy a very athletic dunk, I do. There is just more to the game of basketball than the dunks, which is why I enjoy both the men's and women's game. There is no way this game was 40 minutes of underhand lay-ups which once again illustrates this woman doesn't have a clue.

Stacey Pressman should have the "balls" to admit she knows nothing about basketball which might explain why she would be bored attending this game. She is a pathetic excuse for a woman working for the World Wide Leader in Sports. It makes one ponder if she got to where she is by owning a pair of knee pads or if she simply did it on her back? 

One thing is certain, she knows very little about basketball but she is quite skilled at pandering to men.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

One other thing... notice Stacey Pressman is a "freelance" producer for ESPN. Maybe there is a good reason that she is NOT a staff producer. They "use" her when they want and toss her away like yesterday's trash when they are done. If she were a staff producer, I would actually believe she had become quite skilled with her kneepads. 

Get the feeling I have an opinion about this? :laugh:


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

Pesonally, I think you oughta send your "remarks" directly to her in e-mail form.  

And, if you do, I'm dying to know how she responds/defends herself - that is, if she has the "balls" to.


----------



## Comets_Always23 (Apr 30, 2003)

*Ms. Pressman has a problem...*

I'm gonna send Ms. Pressman some remarks alright. I am so tired of some people thinking that women's ball has to be just like men's to be exciting. I don't know about her pandering to men, but she pissed me off. I hope everyone on this site emails her and lets her have it! Women have fought for years to get this far in sports and here she goes with this article, which every chauvinist will read and use to their defense that women's bball is boring - hey a woman wrote it. Everyone get on your email and let her know what's up!:uhoh:


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

> Women's basketball is an inferior game, and in ode to its professional acronym, Will Not Be Accepted ... except of course, in the state of Connecticut.


Wow, how clever. What a braniac... she's not even remotely funny either. Her trying-too-hard attempts at humour are so freaking idiotic. 



> I had always heard...
> I had heard...


What else have you heard about the WNBA, Stacey Pressmen? And being the sports historian, as she likes to call herself, she should have maybe read up on women's basketball, instead of "hearing" this and that.

Nothing like going into something and giving it a fair shake though... she went into it knowing what type of column she was going to write and there it is.

Seriously, I can write crap better than this and at least make it readable (I stopped about midway through, her "humor" had me poking out my own eyes)

What a goon.

Stuart


----------



## Comets_Always23 (Apr 30, 2003)

*Here is what I wrote to Stacey Pressman...*

Dear Stacey Pressman,

I am appalled that you would write an article on how you found the WNBA to be boring because there are no dunks or anything else that is present in the NBA games. Have you had the pleasure of watching Ticha Penicheiro or Dawn Staley deliver a behind the back or a no-look pass? Have you seen Sheryl Swoopes stop on a dime and bury a jumper or seen Lisa Leslie spin off her opponent and head to the basket for a deuce? Women basketball players don't need to dunk or chest bump to excite an audience; They have brilliance, talent, determination, and skill, and that is enough to excite the many fans who fill the stadiums. You knew from the beginning that women do not dunk in the games like men, so I do not understand your reasoning for writing a disgraceful, insulting article about the WNBA. Nobody cares that you got $75 dollars in the hole!

Not all the fans of the WNBA are school loyalists, a I take offense to you saying that "the league is like the female condom--a nice idea, but does anyone really even use it?" Yes, there are women and men who watch, attend, and love WNBA games. In fact WNBA teams have posted strong attendance numbers as this season opens.

For you to write "WNBA: Will Not Be Accepted" is a slap in the face to women's basketball pioneers, present WNBA stars, and the fans. Send your article to all the WNBA teams and let all the players read it and have a chance to respond. I bet they will have some very choice words.


----------



## BeckyFan25 (May 25, 2003)

*wnba stands for will not be accepted*

i am really surprised at what she had to say. first as a women like the game or not you should be more than supportive of anything that helps women break through male dominated society. To base you opinion on one game is wrong attend several at several different venues you will notice a difference. I am a new york liberty fan and attend at least half the games each season, the garden is phenomenal enviroment we love our team and the love to play for us. These girls give everything out on the court wanting each fan to have a great experience. This is pure basketball and definetly not what you see at an NBA game. 



GO LIBERTY this is our year!!!!!
Hammon for all-star 2003


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: wnba stands for will not be accepted*



> Originally posted by <b>BeckyFan25</b>!
> i am really surprised at what she had to say. first as a women like the game or not you should be more than supportive of anything that helps women break through male dominated society. To base you opinion on one game is wrong attend several at several different venues you will notice a difference. I am a new york liberty fan and attend at least half the games each season, the garden is phenomenal enviroment we love our team and the love to play for us. These girls give everything out on the court wanting each fan to have a great experience. This is pure basketball and definetly not what you see at an NBA game.
> 
> 
> ...


EXACTLY... this woman is just recycling her trash... she wrote a similar article before the women's NCAA championship game.
LINK 

I have written the editors of page 2 and have asked to write a counter-viewpoint. I hope they will bite!!!


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

Well I am not going to get to write one, but one will be posted on Thursday or Friday.


----------



## 82 (Jul 11, 2002)

In reading these posts I would say Ms. Pressman succeeded in her attempt to cause a stir. I often read page2, more specifically Bill Simmons' column. Pressman is filling the shoes of a female 'sports guy.' Her humor caters to 80's movies, video games and cheesy tv, she uses similar catch phrases and has the same recycled jokes repetative writing style. She caters to those who like an effortless, or brainless, read, a category that I readily accept when reading sports opinions. While I don't exactly watch the WNBA either, I do sense more to her column then apathy. I think it's pretty obvious she went into that game with what she was going to write already sketched out. She is attempting to cater to the generic male sports fan, or the generic stereotype of the male sports fan. However, she is entitled to her opinion and she can use whatever forum she has to get her points across. This article is really no different then a sports writer saying barry Bonds is on roids or the sports guy's column about Rodger Clemens being the antichrist. Take it for what it's worth, a person with an opinion who happens to have a podium.


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Gym Rat</b>!
> Well I am not going to get to write one, but one will be posted on Thursday or Friday.


Shoot, I was hoping to see you put her in her place GR.

Stuart


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

Agreed, she is entitled to her opinion but I think her whole attitude was jaded from the start and was a pathetic pandering to men. 

I don't care if she likes the WNBA or not. But her column makes it painfully obvious that she doesn't have a CLUE about basketball but wants everyone to think she does. 

I know NOTHING about Hockey and I am a sports TV producer and a woman, just like Pressman (only better...  ) . I think Hockey is boring because I don't understand it. I still wonder what icing and hat tricks are, they show them, I don't get it still. 

Call me slow, whatever, I just don't understand. So - if ESPN asked me to write a column about Hockey - I would at least qualify my writing with a disclaimer stating I know NOTHING about Hockey and this was my experience while attending a game. 

She uses the "freelance Producer" for ESPN to give her crediblity in her knowledge of sports. Well, not all producers for ESPN understand every sport - she is living proof of that.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

I stole this point from a poster on another board. 




> Pressman was surprised to find herself at a sold out game. Does she attempt to explain this? Wouldn't that make for an interesting article? No, what brought those thousands of people to this game are unimportant. We need to know about her personal experiences of the game. Going to a WNBA game is truly momentous for her. So is walking a half mile.


:clap:


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

*Point??*

---->>OK, Then, Counter-Point


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

I love basketball. And a couple of years ago I played against a women team. I can guarantee that they are a tought competition. I really love the way they play defense. Everyone is always helping the teammate. I'm not sure how it is in US, but here in Brazil it's incredible how every single women can shoot very well. 

Unfortunally this season I can't watch too many WNBA games. But if I had the chance I wouldn't miss it.


----------



## Comets_Always23 (Apr 30, 2003)

*Great Counterpoint*

That counterpoint was dazzling! Ha Ha Ha!


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

Great counterpoint.... too bad he didn't just call Pressman what she is!!!!! I would have!


----------

